# Seattle Knife show



## Bill Burke

2nd Annual Seattle International Knife Show

Friday April 24th - Prefunk @ Dragon Fly Forge, Seattle, WA. 

Saturday April 25th & Sunday April 26th, 2015
Hilton Hotel, Bellevue, WA


We are very excited to announce BladeGallery's second Seattle International Knife Show. Our 2014 show was a tremendous amount of fun! This juried show is scheduled for the last weekend in April at the three star Hilton Hotel in Bellevue, WA (just across Lake Washington from Seattle). We are committed to making this among the most prestigious boutique knife shows in the country. For our second show, we again anticipate having between 50 and 60 custom knifemakers from around the world and a select group of suppliers.


Open to the public
Friday April 24th -- Pre-funk at the Forge, 1pm - 6pm*
Saturday April 25th -- noon - 6pm (VIP admission at 11am)
Sunday April 26th -- 10am - 2pm


* Pre-funk at the Forge is being hosted by Journeyman Smith David Lisch at his forge:

Dragon Fly Forge
3600 E Marginal Way South
Studios #3 & #4
Seattle WA 98134


Friday's event is a rare opportunity to hang out and see a working bladesmith's/blacksmith's shop. David will have the forges going in Studio 4 Knifemaking School so makers can show their skills and collectors can try their hand or just watch if they like. There will be forging and knifemaking demos in Studio 3. This is a part of this event not to miss!


Early entrance at 11am on Saturday
for VIP ticket holders 

Hilton Hotel Info 

300 112th Avenue Southeast
Bellevue, WA 98004
(425) 455-1300/ (800) 445-8667
www.bellevuehilton.com

Be sure to request Knife Show discounted room rate if phoning.

Please book your rooms before April 1st to get the discounted hotel rate of $139 (for a single or a double).

How to Get Here

Driving directions can be found here: http://www.bellevuehilton.com/our-location.html

By Plane: SeaTac International Airport is just a 20 minutes drive south from downtown Bellevue.

The hotel also has a shuttle from the airport. If you are going that route, call the hotel to request a shuttle. Group together with collectors and other makers to cut down on the cost of the shuttle.

Parking at the Hilton: We have negotiated a specially discounted parking rate of $8/day for overnight and event attendees (normally $20/day).

Getting Knives Back from the Show?

To help get knives home effortlessly and safely, BladeGallery will help to organize shipping your purchases home from the show.

Questions?

If there's anything that we haven't addressed or if you've got questions, please don't hesitate to phone us at 425-889-5980 or e-mail at: [email protected].

Ticket Info

Day Pass: $15 ($20 if purchased at the door)
Weekend Pass: $20 ($30 if purchased at the door)
VIP Pass: $25 ($40 if purchased at the door)
(admission to both days and early admission)

Children 12 & under admitted free with paying adult 

Get your tickets today: 425-889-5980


----------



## Burl Source

Are there still tables available Bill?


----------



## Bill Burke

Mark we are in the process of mapping out the tables in the new facility. we should be able to add about ten tables so there should be a few extras for now.


----------



## Haburn

Show info and maker list:

http://www.seattleknifeshow.com/

Who's showing up?!


----------



## Bill Burke

well I will definitely be there. I will have a couple of new Damascus patterns there.


----------



## Bill Burke

WOW! 

It is a little shocking that there is so little interest in this show here, considering the lineup of makers who do kitchen knives.


----------



## Bill13

I would attend if it wasn't on the other side of the continent. The chance to see some Burke, Thomas and Haburn knives in person would be neat. Hopefully some pictures will be taken.


----------



## WildBoar

I've been interested but tough for me to make again this year. Too much $ to justify since I would only be able to stay out there for ~1-1/2 days. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Noodle Soup

I discovered many years ago that everyone wants that great knife show to be just a few miles down the road from themselves. Few are willing to travel far for one, with the Atlanta show being the big exception. Despite several attempts over the years, Seattle has always had problems supporting even a good regional show.


----------



## Anton

I flew up to Seattle from LA, it was worth it. Nice city too


----------



## Noodle Soup

You don't have to tell me Seattle is a nice town, I live in Washington. But it has never done well as a knife show venue. Little Kelso WA is doing better than Seattle ever did. Just not as a kitchen knife show though. So, have you ever flew to Atlanta for the one really big show?


----------



## pleue

I'm planning on attending


----------



## PushCut

+1


----------



## Bill Burke

glad to hear some of you are attending. be sure to stop by my table and say hi.


----------



## Nasr

Killer Line up! I just may pull it together to get out there


----------



## Eric

I'll be there &#128522;


----------



## PushCut

Burl Source said:


> Are there still tables available Bill?





Did you get a table Mark?


----------



## Bonertyme

to obad hawaii doesn't have anything like this.


----------

